# thrift store find



## jamus (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everybody! I haven't posted in awhile. Mostly because we have three feet of snow right now so i can't dig. 
 I went my local thrift store the other day and looked through the glasswares section.
 I didn't find any good bottles but i found this beautiful candle holder for 6 dollars. It's made of plated silver
 and cut glass. The top and the base both unscrew from the glass part. the lettering Stamped into the base  
 reads " Eureka Silver co. Quadruple Plate". Should i polish it up or does it have a patina or something? 
 I think there's some damage to the plating but i bought it anyway because of the nice looking glass. I also liked how the
  whole thing kind of looked like a flower. I tried to reasearch the company but came up with nothing.
 Can anyone help me with the date, company history ect.? Happy holidays! ( if you still consider it the holidays)
 here's some pics:


----------



## jamus (Jan 6, 2008)

base:


----------



## jamus (Jan 6, 2008)

bottom of base:


----------



## jamus (Jan 6, 2008)

top and middle:


----------



## Beebs (Jan 7, 2008)

Jamus,
 I found this web site which might be of some help to you. http://www.silvercollection.it/AMERICANSILVERPLATEMARKSE.html
*Eureka Mfg. Co. - Taunton, MA
 active 1950' - 1960'*
*I believe it is the same company. I hope it helps you.... Happy hunting & Digging...Beebs []*


----------



## jamus (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Not quite as old as I had hoped, but I still like it anyway. I'm glad I didn't pay too much for it. I didn't know they still cut glass durring the 50's and 60's. I guess I'll polish it up and post an after picture. Thanks again for the link.

 Jamus


----------



## Beebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Jamus, 
 No problem, I hope it helped you out. I thouhgt it was older as well. But hey it was a nice find & it's very unique. Have a great new year & happy digging when the snow melts...Beebs []


----------

